# 2017 East Coast Gathering (ECG) - Sunday May 21 in Alexandria, VA



## WildBoar

The 2017 ECG is officially set for Sunday, May 21 in Alexandria, VA. I will be hosting again this year.

For those of you who have not attended one in the past, forum members and their SOs (and some kids) typically begin arriving around noon and trickle in and out through the afternoon and into the evening. Many bring knives to show, and there is usually some stuff around to cut up. There will be some tables set out for the knives.

Food and drinks are a group effort. We'll supply a little bit, and attendees also contribute. We'll have plates, plastic utensils, cups, etc. The ovens and stove are available for whoever may need them, as well as a charcoal Weber or two, and a gas grill.

This is a low-stress event meant to be more of a chance to meet forum members and catch up with old friends then anything else. There is no obligation to bring knives or to contribute to the food/ drinks.

Last year we had over 40 people, including some down from NY, NJ and PA, and some from the south and deep South. And it was a good mix of restaurant pros, home cooks, a knifemaker and even a couple people who like knives but don't cook :biggrin:

There will also be a dinner on Saturday night. Last year we went to the Green Pig Bistro, where we were able to fawn over the display case full of ChucktheButcher's knife most prized knives, and visit with Charlie's parents. This year we can return to GPB, or go to one of the restaurants in DC presided over by KKF chefs.

Please chime in on this thread if you think you may attend. As the event nears I will send out an email with more specific information, including the address. My mailbox here on KKF is pretty full, so I need to switch over to email for conversations.


----------



## larrybard

Looking forward to it again!


----------



## Dream Burls

I will do my best to be there with the Mrs. Just how far are you from D.C.?


----------



## WildBoar

Just a few miles south off 395. It's a straight shot from here to 14th Street bridge, and can be done in 7-8 minutes if not during traffic hours. From NJ/ NY though I would take Beltway (495) across Wilson Bridge, take the 2nd exit and it's about 1-/2 miles from there.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Thanks Dave for hosting. It's on my calendar and my we reserve the Yoga suite if available.


----------



## WildBoar

You got it, Dennis.


----------



## WildBoar

bump


----------



## WildBoar

BUMP

Only a month away now! Time to make sure you block out the day on your calendar!


----------



## malexthekid

Can't wait for the pics and peoples comments, thoughts and experience


----------



## WildBoar

I've sent out some emails to past attendees, but I do not have email address for many. I cleared some space in my Inbox, so if you are interested in attending please PM me with your email address and I will send you some info.


----------



## WildBoar

Shameless BUMP.

Less then one month out!

I hope to make dinner reservations for Saturday evening in the next 2 weeks, so I will be trying to get a headcount.

Thanks.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Yea. Green Pig? Please make res. For two.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

If green pig, maybe suggest a family style meal?


----------



## WildBoar

Thinking zaytinya since we did GPB last year, but I am open to requests.


----------



## toddnmd

Very sad that I will have to miss this year's gathering of great people and great knives. I'm sure you'll all have a great time! Thanks to WB for hosting again, as well as everyone else's contributions.

I think chances are very good for my attendance in 2018!


----------



## WildBoar

I am being a PITA and bumping this again. Only 19 days out, so it is getting near time to send out emails with more complete info, as well as start compiling a list of what food, etc. people may be bring so we can figure out what else to provide.

And I need to make dinner reservations for May 20 by this weekend, so please let me know if you want to attend dinner the night before the ECG. I am leaning towards scheduling it earlier (like 6 pm) rather then later, but I welcome any feedback.


----------



## WildBoar

MAY 9 UPDATE

Thanks to ChefCosta, we have a dinner reservation on May 20 at 5:30 pm at Zaytinya. I will be sending confirmation emails to those who had indicated they wanted to attend the Saturday night dinner. There should be 14 of us.

And Don Nguyen is sending 2 or 3 knives for ECG attendees to play with. There will be a gyuto or two, plus a scimitar prototype.

Bill13 is going to age another steak (just 2 weeks this time, but still much better then fresh from the store), and I may grill up some jerk chicken.


----------



## larrybard

Looking forward to it again. Only regret is that I can't join you at Zaytinya.


----------



## WildBoar

Some thoughts based on a conversation with MuchoBucho last week:

1. Last year I think the amount of knives people brought was fairly low compared to the number of attendees. That is likely due to people feeling that some of their knives may be too 'pedestrian', or that other forum members have already seen them at previous picnics. While I fully understand, it would be good to consider that there will be at least a handful of brand new people attending, and even the most pedestrian of j-knives will be useful for them to see, as they don't know much about these types of knives in general.

2. It might be fun to have some attendees engage in sharpening of cutting/ chopping contests. For sharpening though, you have to bring stones as we will not have a big supply like we did last year (thanks again for doing that, Jon!). At a minimum, a couple good-natured head-to-head rounds of onion chopping, etc. might liven things up a bit.

I am also looking into donating the cut/ chopped produce, and the untouched produce as well. It's a shame to toss the cut-up stuff, and it will be far more then I can use. Plus there usually is ~30 lbs of onions left, lots of carrots, potatoes, etc., so it would be nice for it to go to a good cause.


----------



## valgard

This is such a cool event, I really wish we had one of those up here.


----------



## WildBoar

You guys have an East Coast in Canada, eh? :biggrin:

Email just sent to all attendees of the Saturday night dinner at Zaytinya.


----------



## valgard

we should have the west prairies' gathering [emoji23]


----------



## WildBoar

Sending out emails with location info, etc. tonight to everyone I have info for that has expressed an interest in attending. Shoot me a PM if you want to be added!

Only 5 days left until the ECG :hula:


----------



## WildBoar

Emails w/ Event Info sent to all who have expressed interest in attending!


If you did not receive an email, and are interested in attending, please send me a PM with your email address and I will send you the info.


----------



## Bill13

Hi everyone!!

I've been MIA for a couple of months as I had to disconnect from any and all distractions while work was killing me and my family life. Got off work at 8 tonight which is the earliest in several months;(. I have no idea how you chefs pull this off.
Anyway, I have bought a NY strip primal cut from Coscto a couple of weeks ago which has been aging in the fridge. I plan on portioning it up at Dave's and after a water bath and trip to the freezer throwing on the charcoal grill. I also have a few new knife's to share and think I should bring some Cabernet for the steak. 
See everyone Sunday!


----------



## WildBoar

Thanks, Bill -- looking forward to seeing you at dinner Saturday.

For the heck of it, I'm dumping photos on Instagram at #kitchenknifeforumecg2017 I hope that isn't too cheesy, as I only signed up for IG last month and don't really know what is good to do.


----------



## Bill13

WildBoar said:


> Some thoughts based on a conversation with MuchoBucho last week:
> 
> 1. Last year I think the amount of knives people brought was fairly low compared to the number of attendees. That is likely due to people feeling that some of their knives may be too 'pedestrian', or that other forum members have already seen them at previous picnics. While I fully understand, it would be good to consider that there will be at least a handful of brand new people attending, and even the most pedestrian of j-knives will be useful for them to see, as they don't know much about these types of knives in general.
> 
> 2. It might be fun to have some attendees engage in sharpening of cutting/ chopping contests. For sharpening though, you have to bring stones as we will not have a big supply like we did last year (thanks again for doing that, Jon!). At a minimum, a couple good-natured head-to-head rounds of onion chopping, etc. might liven things up a bit.
> 
> I am also looking into donating the cut/ chopped produce, and the untouched produce as well. It's a shame to toss the cut-up stuff, and it will be far more then I can use. Plus there usually is ~30 lbs of onions left, lots of carrots, potatoes, etc., so it would be nice for it to go to a good cause.



I can donate the leftovers to Arlington Food Assistance Center. https://afac.org/


----------



## WildBoar

Bill, we can discuss. Logistically, excess food probably needs to be picked up on Monday. I have not set finalized anything with DCCK yet, so I am open to other possibilities.

On a side note, I was talking to an acquaintance this morning whose brother is a sushi chef at the Source. I wanted to extend an invite to him, since Sunday is one of his days off. It turns out the acquaintance has two more brothers and a cousin who are all sushi chefs as well, so hopefully at least a couple of them will be able to come to the ECG.


----------



## Bill13

If there is a seat still available for Zaytinya and no one from out of town steps up my daughter (15yo) was pretty upset I did not reserve a place for her so I will claim it - if it stays open. She is a little on the quiet side but enjoys being around adults. She's up for trying any food so I'm good with the chef's choice for her.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Bad Daddy. Julia's a great eater too and will hang with the best of them. I certainly hope she joins us for dinner. 




Bill13 said:


> If there is a seat still available for Zaytinya and no one from out of town steps up my daughter (15yo) was pretty upset I did not reserve a place for her so I will claim it - if it stays open. She is a little on the quiet side but enjoys being around adults. She's up for trying any food so I'm good with the chef's choice for her.


----------



## WildBoar

Bill13 said:


> If there is a seat still available for Zaytinya and no one from out of town steps up my daughter (15yo) was pretty upset I did not reserve a place for her so I will claim it - if it stays open. She is a little on the quiet side but enjoys being around adults. She's up for trying any food so I'm good with the chef's choice for her.


Bill, the spot got claimed within minutes of me sending the note, but I will reach out to the restaurant and see if they can add one more. They are very accommodating, so I suspect it will not be an issue.


----------



## larrybard

David,

Just wanted to express my gratitude -- which I am confident is shared by the other ECG attendees -- for all the work you did to make it what I regard as a totally successful event. You were a terrific host and so generous in opening up your great home -- love that kitchen! -- to all of us.

(Now if I could only remember and figure out how you explained I might find the recipe for that excellent chicken . . . .)

Thanks,
Larry

P.S. Thanks of course to all the others who contributed, including (but certainly not limited to) Dennis, Bill, Butch and Doug.


----------



## WildBoar

Larry:

Thank you for the kind words. It was great getting people from 5 states + DC together in one place again.

I will scan the recipe tomorrow and email it to you. I forgot about pulling out the magazine yesterday afternoon so you could take a digital pic. A scan on a real machine will be better anyway, though.


----------



## strumke

Ditto on the sentiments from Larry. David, thank you for hosting and organizing, and thanks to everyone else for the delicious food and enjoyable company!


----------



## larrybard

Is anyone going to post pictures? (My iPhone attempts were too substandard.) If any pictures are posted -- maybe even of the dinner the evening before? -- might also be helpful, at least to me, to attempt to identify some of the people pictured, since I am always so bad with names, and matching names to faces. Just a thought.


----------



## WildBoar

I posted a few pics to Instagram, but will try and get them onto KKF tonight. Not promising I'll meet a schedule though -- as it is, I forgot to bring in the magazine w/ the jerk chicken recipe today, even though I laid it right next to me wallet and keys last night. :O

As far as pics with faces and names, I personally avoid that on public forums, unless the person/ people are already a public presence (like some of the makers). Lots of $$$ tied up in peoples' knife collections, so I would hate to shine the light on someone and have someone out there target them. I may be a little extreme here, but I generally assume if someone does not use their full name on a forum they really are not trying to be easily identifiable to random strangers.


----------



## WildBoar

If you tried out any of Don Nguyen's knives at the ECG, please send me an email with your thoughts/ comments, and I will compile and forward to him.


Thanks!


----------



## rsritchey

David,

Let me be another voice thanking you for another wonderful event. Tricia was concerned initially that she might not fit in, but was blown away at the kindness and generosity of the members with their time and expertise. I left with one of Butch's beautiful blades, and she left with a new found desire for expensive metal. What have we done? :biggrin: 

Russell

P.S. I wouldn't mind a copy of that chicken recipe as well.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Russ, you're now on a mission to get Tricia a Kato Nakiri 180 but lefty.


----------



## WildBoar

Russ, it must gone over well if it actually got you back on KKF for a day or so 

I'll include you on the recipe email.


----------



## larrybard

WildBoar said:


> . . . .
> As far as pics with faces and names, I personally avoid that on public forums, unless the person/ people are already a public presence (like some of the makers). Lots of $$$ tied up in peoples' knife collections, so I would hate to shine the light on someone and have someone out there target them. I may be a little extreme here, but I generally assume if someone does not use their full name on a forum they really are not trying to be easily identifiable to random strangers.



Makes sense -- but, frankly, I only had first names in mind.


----------

